# Funeral of Peter, the Humber-Traveller



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*The funeral of Our Peter took place at 1.30pm today at the Chanterlands Avenue Crematorium, Hull.*

As requested by members of MHF, I offer the following report on Peter's funeral.

The congregation of about 75 included several representatives of MotorhomeFacts, namely: LeoK and Penny; Jock (JockandRita); Richard and Mary; AuntieSandra and UncleNorm; Trevor and Ruth (RapidoTruth); plus another couple whose names I have forgotten!  Sorry!

The service was a mix of prayers, Bible readings and hymns, and was, by all accounts, exactly as Peter would have wished for.

There were two particularly moving parts, in my view:

Firstly, a message from a senior representative of the Stammerers' Association, highlighting the contribution made by Peter on behalf of Stammerers and Clutterers around the world, and for which he received an official citation last March, as reported on MHF... http://www.abc-sites.co.uk/speakingout/

Secondly, the reading of the poem "A Letter From Heaven", posted on MHF by Les, SaddleTramp. I confess to copying the poem and giving it to Chris but I didn't realise it might be used in the service. The Vicar read it extremely thoughtfully, as if it had been written by Peter himself....

_*A LETTER FROM HEAVEN *_

*To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say... 
But first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay. 
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above. 
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love.

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight. 
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night. 
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through, 
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you."

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone. 
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on. 
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan. 
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man."

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do. 
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you. 
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight. 
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night.

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years 
Because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears. 
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain. 
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned. 
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand. 
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er. 
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before.

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb; 
But together we can do it by taking one day at a time. 
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too... 
That as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain, 
Then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain." 
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile, 
Knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile.

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low, 
Just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go. 
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind; 
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind.

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free, 
Remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me. *

After the service, the donation boxes rapidly filled. The collection will be split between the two charities that Chris had nominated, St Andrew's Hospice, Grimsby, and MacMillan Nurses c/o MHF. But some of you might remember, Chris did give special dispensation for MHF Staff to send a floral tribute also. That tribute and its accompanying card can be seen in the attached photos.

I have some more photos which I will put in Post2.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Three more photos showing the MHF Floral Tribute ...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks uncle norm.
Unfortunatley I had to make a delivery to Manchester.
I did think of the visit I made to Peter and Chris not many weeks ago.
A very nice couple indeed. Peter will be greatly missed .

Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Norman,

Thank you for sharing what was clearly a moving funeral with us. I'm glad you were all able to represent us there, and Chris, if you read this, I'm sending you my thoughts and warm wishes in the difficult weeks ahead. May your pain turn into bearable and then happy memories.

Dougie.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I didn't know Peter as i havn't been a member long enough but its a very moving poem and my thoughts go to his family.

PaulnCaz.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the service with us UncleNorm.The floral tribute was lovely and the words on the card very fitting.


Thank you.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Norman for the report and photos.
We were very sorry that we could not attend Peters funeral.

Pat and Terry.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Uncle Norm 
That helps to make us part of the sad day. xx


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Norman

Thank you for sharing this with us and for the photos.

Philip and Janet.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for being able to go - I was in the dentists chair at the time, and it gave me space to think of Peter - and I do hope that Chris will find some time to read all the comments that have been made.

I never did meet Peter, but we had many a PM around the time of his Hymer problems with Brownhill's - and reading your post tonight has bought a huge lump in my throat and sent cold shivers through me

Many thanks to you.

Love to Chris

Carol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Norman, and for the photos. You all did us proud representing the community.

My thoughts too were of Peter and Chris earlier this afternoon.

Gerald


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

I am still 'oh so new' to MHF and this is the only forum that I have really tried to follow, although usually at w'ends.

It felt a bit intrusive this week, with such sad news obviously being shared and I thought everyone must know one another very personally.

How inspirational though to now read such a touching poem from today and this also prompted me to realise what was behind all of the 'waving and fighting' references - which had totally had me lost until now (well, we are still getting used to MH drivers waving at one another on the road - not something that happens with a caravan in tow, thus much confusion!). I have just this evening noticed the link to Mavis' blog and taken a look and now all has become clear! 

How fantastic, to have built up such a supportive online group, especially as it seems perhaps you aren't all actually meeting up with one another regularly after all! The blog is wonderful and having lost my dad to cancer last year and my mum having her 2nd bout of chemo only today, I can vouch for how comforting it will be for others. 

This has to be an exemplery online group of friends and I commend you all. It feels intrusive to have invited oneself in, so to speak - but then I thought it was just for those 'early risers' on here. I will continue to follow the forum and blog with interest and will also now be 'waving for Mavis' - congrats on the positive news Mavis! \/

Just realised that this would make more sense if it was in 'Early Birds' forum - that's where I was thinking I was (apologies!)


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Our Peter*

We can only add our 'thank you' to everyone. To Chris we hope that your pain and sorrow can be borne and in time turn to happy memories which many of your MHF friends have of times spent together. You are all in our thoughts.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I've not been on here for quite a while. Thanks UncleNorm for the very moving account of Peter's funeral. Our thoughts are with Chris.

A farewell wave for a very brave man :wave:

Sue and Bob


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you Uncle Norm - that must have been the hardest posting you have ever made. 

Reading it was enough to bring tears to my eyes - te mental images of the event were very powerful and for that thank you most sincerely.

That was the first time I read through the poem - very fitting and very true, I would imagine the effect on those fortunate to be assembled there would have been very powerful.

He will be missed, but not forgotten and for that all of us should be truly grateful.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thankyou for posting the photos I thought of Chris and the family today and hope that they all could take some comfort that Peter was so well thought of he was a remarkable man.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Norm for that excellent report and pictures, all of us at MHF will remember Peter with great affection.

Thanks also to all the MHF members who made the effort to attend the funeral and wave our final goodbye.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Yes Ken, Peter WILL be remembered. And for all the right reasons too! 

But I would like to THANK all those who turned up for their support at such a sad time. Sandra and I don't like funerals. They always bring back such sad memories. But we were privileged to know Peter and honoured to help represent the wonderful MotorhomeFacts Community. 

Peter was an inspiration in life; I'd like to think that he will inspire through his legacy.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Uncle, very moving.

*Rest in peace Peter*


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am glad that we had a good turnout, I would have liked to be there myself.
Thanks to everyone who attended


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Rest in Peace Peter.
Love to Chris. xxx from Ireland


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It is just amazing the power of this online community, especially how it succeeds in crossing over from the cyber world to real life.

Real people supporting each other.

RIP Peter


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I too would like to add my thanks to those who represented us at the funeral of a remarkable man.

I have certainly learnt a great deal from Peter's blogs particularly about the little known condition of Clutterering. He has certainly left a legacy behind that will be of immense help to other sufferers.

RIP Peter


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks to those who represented all members who were unable to attend Peter's funeral and for such a well presented report. We only met Peter and Chris once but felt we had become good friends and hoped to meet them both again. Unfortunately that is not to be but we have followed Peter's courage throughout his illness and hope that perhaps Chris will continue to keep in touch through the forum and perhaps find a way to join in some of the rallies and fun. 

Our thoughts and best wishes are sent to you Chris. Please find comfort in knowing how much pleasure we have had in sharing some time with you and Peter. You have enriched our lives and obviously the lives of many more MHF members. Peter will be missed by us all.
Chris and Gordon xx


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks UncleNorm for sharing the poem and photographs of yesterdays service with us. A very sad day indeed.

Sharon and Norman


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sayonara Filemou

μέχρι συναντιόμαστε και πάλι

:wave:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It never ceases to amaze me what members do for each other on this website. Thank you UN for sharing the day with us and the poem was such that we will be all copying it for when it is our turn. I'm taking two copies just in case I make a recovery. 

The floral tribute was a lovely gesture and I would like to make a donation to something, preferably a charity rather than flowers so if someone could pm me with either an address or a sort and bank a\c I can do something useful for a change.

Thank you again.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks to those who represented us at the funeral and thanks to Pusser. Only Pusser could let me have a quiet (much needed) chuckle through the tears after reading his contribution to this moving thread.

Sue


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thankyou Uncle Norm for sharing yesterday with all of us who were unable to attend. Thankyou also for the photos. Give our best to Chris.
Rich and Lin


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> It never ceases to amaze me what members do for each other on this website. Thank you UN for sharing the day with us and the poem was such that we will be all copying it for when it is our turn. I'm taking two copies just in case I make a recovery.
> 
> The floral tribute was a lovely gesture and I would like to make a donation to something, preferably a charity rather than flowers so if someone could pm me with either an address or a sort and bank a\c I can do something useful for a change.
> 
> Thank you again.


Donation to the MHF Mc Millian Charity on MHF would be nice.

You do make me laugh --two copies indeed :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Pusser said:


> ... I would like to make a donation to something, preferably a charity ...


Hi Pusser
Donating via MHF is a nice idea but.... if you pay tax you could 'gift aid' a donation in which case the charity gets 25p (from nice Mr Bwrown [sorry, jonathan Ross told me]) for every £1 you donate...

..I think the family mentioned MacMillan Nurses:

http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Donate/OtherWaysToGive/GiftAid.aspx


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > two copies indeed :lol:
> ...


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Chris 
Peters suffering is now over, good luck to you for the future and I hope that all your memories will be happy ones.
I have made a donation to the McMillon Nurses in Peter's memory.

Bill & Janet


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As it happens at 1.30 yesterday we had just pulled off the road into a car park at Blandford Forum and were thus able to have a few quiet moments remembering Peter.

It seemed quite apt that if we couldn't be at the funeral we were at least in our motorhome.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

There's a certain irony to some of Peter's timings...

He received his final notice the day before his birthday, back in April.

He decided to leave us as Sandra and I, and no doubt many others, were standing at the local cenotaph on Remembrance Sunday, waiting to remember those who had put others selflessly before themselves.

And at his final farewell yesterday...

*It seemed quite apt that if we couldn't be at the funeral we were at least in our motorhome.*

Thanks, Frank, for taking the time to offer your kind words.


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

I am in shock, I had no idea Peter had passed away. I haven't been on for a few weeks and it was only by looking through old threads that I saw the news.
I have spoken with Peter a couple of times on the phone a couple of years ago, he was a lovely caring person and we will miss him.

My belated condolences to his family.
R.I.P. Peter.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Fair well Peter. Strength and love for Chris.


----------

